# Lake Erie Piers



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Anybody been night fishing the piers since the storm? Dont want your spot, just wondered if the water was cleaning up yet. I know its muddy out east. Might be cleaning up on this end. Thanks.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i havent been on the lake for a while. but from shore around the point it looks to be decently cleaned up. ill be out saturday on my buddys house boat for one last trip.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Have tried almost every weekend since late September, got a few back in early October one here and there(had to put a bunch of time in). This past weekend the water was chocolate milk but there were shiners and shad bustin the surface fairly often. I didnt have any luck but I think it should happen after mother erie clears a bit, water temp is right where it needs to be.. Or it could be one of those falls where it never quite happens?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I am referring to evening/night-bite eye fishing..


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

Shouldnt this be in the Lake Erie Reports ???
Dwayne


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

^^^ lol ^^^


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Whacked the ducks today in Michigan, oh wait, wrong forum and state. Just kidding.

Park is right the water in maumee bay has been clean. Heard the water by sandusky is churned up. Do a google search for lake Erie modis imagery on it'll show satellite photo. You can easily see clean from mud.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

WalleyeWiz said:


> Shouldnt this be in the Lake Erie Reports ???
> Dwayne


Most of those center around Cleveland. Im talking marblehead down to Luna Pier. The lake Erie reports were saying they were getting them before the big blow though
If maumee Bay is clean, Hopefully Luna Pier is too. Gonna check it out and will let you know.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

luna pier should be good.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

The steps behind Maumee Bay Lodge should be clear as well . its hit or miss there like any other spots but have had a few very good nights there . 
Good Fishing 
Dwayne


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

http://coastwatch.glerl.noaa.gov/modis/modis.cgi/modis?region=e&page=1

Use this link for satellite view of lake erie. Looks muddy in many spots along south shore.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> luna pier should be good.


It'll be tough to fish off the pier at Luna Pier now since they put a new fence up. You'll have to cast over it...and it's about 3.5' tall. 

The water is clear...we layout hunted that area over the weekend and you could easily see the prop...my guess is the visibility was in the 4-5' range. Shad flipping all over the surface in the morning. 

Really nice new lighthouse there now...looks good!


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

yea i forgot about that. can you get down on the rocks or is it all fenced off?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

It's fenced all the way around. You can still wade in off the beach.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

BFG said:


> It's fenced all the way around. You can still wade in off the beach.


When did they do that and who did it? Can you still net a fish?
You can always wade out and fish the old Dance Hall rock pile, but thats some cold A** Sh** in the middle of a december night.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Drove up there last night after a successful day fishing in the Maumee. 2 guys had 3 nice walleyes. It was around 7:15. They did have a hell of a long net since you have to reach over the fence which is shoulder height & a foot or so from the edge of the pier. Since I like to sit on a bucket while casting that makes it a l'ittle' hard for me. However it did not look like the fence went all the way to the far end of the pier. I was too lazy to walk that far since noone was there. & yes the lighthouse is nice looking.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Hit a few piers friday and saturday and picked up one each night. Saw a few more guys trying and the weather was amazing. HJ14 did the damage with a stop and go retrieve, lots of shad popping the surface. Hopefully the hurricane winds stay away so the water can clear up a little more.


----------



## DMinn Angler (Feb 13, 2012)

What's the best lure to use for Walleye when casting from the pier?
Crank bait, Erie Derie with crawler, or somthing else?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I use smithwick super rogues sour grape is tough to beat and hard to find these days 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Husky jerks and Ripsticks are my favorites.. Usually Blue/chrome depending on water clarity.. I use ripsticks in water over 10' and I use the huskys in any water less than 10'.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I agree with the Capt. with the exception of Luna Pier, where most guys throw Bombers because its so shallow. RattleTraps still take their share of fish in deepr water.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

Bomber jointed long model A (not sure of the exact name) always worked for me but then the deapth of the water where I fished in Michigan was quite shallow.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Talked to my uncle, a buddy of his got 5 at Luna Pier thursday night. He didn't get there till midnight. Fished off the pier.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

went too lakeside last night.....for a few hrs at dark.....caught 0 none were caught by anyone else. Beautiful night just no fish biting.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

yrick82 said:


> Talked to my uncle, a buddy of his got 5 at Luna Pier thursday night. He didn't get there till midnight. Fished off the pier.


Sounds like Bob after his bowling.


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Been out 3 times the last week, :S. Had 1 on saturday but lost him at the rocks. Saw maybe 8 fish that day. Haven't seen one since. Water was crystal clear the last 2 outings.


----------

